# believe on a recovery or not



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi,

Long time i came to this forum. Well i have DP and DR since 5 years now and it is hard to support theses symptoms of anxiety. The cause is for me no after smoking any drugs but after a stressful period of my life (police school ) it was a very military system and i am a sensitive person so it was a bad experience and started having DP/DR after worrying thinking negativity.

I would like to know if some have good advices for being better. The only goods things i see are :

-distraction (no instropection)

-positif things

-sport (exercice)

-engage be inlvove on activites hobbies

-reading

-playing videos games watch tv good movies

-see friends

-understand symptomes

- no being too much on internet specially regarding DP/DR

-eat healthy (no alcool,drug..)

-....

I got the anxiety buster program from Dr Ronnie Freedamn but i need to translate it. The good things is that many thing on the programs looks like the advices from people which recovered. But Dr Ronnie Freedamn suggest to me to buy the anxiety program because the anxiety is the root of DP. Indeed we can have anxiety without DP but we can't have DP without having a form of anxiety

I will be very grateful if somes can send to me good topics, programs suggesting or books or terrapies which could help me.

I am on anxiloytic since few days and it make me worse so i am going to see my doctor the next thursday

I would be very grateful if somes, contact me on email : [email protected]

Thanks for all

Felix from France


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

No answer  ?


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi,

thansk for your answer i appreciate i am using prazepam it is an anxiolytic since 1 week but i have bad effects (confusion, blurred vision, headache).

I dont really like it but maybe it take more than 1 week to see goods effects it must depend

I am going to see my Dr tomorrow and speaks also to Dr Ronnie Freedman from anxietyubster and she reassure me.

You means CBT with a psychiatr? It works for you and you do not have DP anymore?

Sorry for the language i am French

Felix


----------

